# PAC to present Super Mushshak in South Africa



## Windjammer

_




_

*
Pakistan Aeronautical Complex to present it's very own Super Mushak aircraft on static and aerial display at African Aerospace Defence show AAD 2016.*

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Talha Baloch



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pathan khan

Inshallah PAC will get some export orders for jf17 and super mushak... wishing u best of luck

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

*Wg Cdr Sheryar, aerobatics pilot of Super Mushak at the African Defence Show 2016 in South Africa. *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Foxtrot-Bravo

Its our pride


----------



## New World

@Windjammer @The Eagle @Zarvan @Bratva 
sir, is there any plan to convince South Africa to train African pilots on JF-17 instead of mirage F-1, which they are currently using for pilot training and weapon testing..


----------



## X-2.

Windjammer said:


> *Wg Cdr Sheryar, aerobatics pilot of Super Mushak at the African Defence Show 2016 in South Africa. *


Good luck sir... I hope u will back home with sale orders


----------



## Hamoon

New World said:


> @Windjammer @The Eagle @Zarvan @Bratva
> sir, is there any plan to convince South Africa to train African pilots on JF-17 instead of mirage F-1, which they are currently using for pilot training and weapon testing..


Instead of advance jet we could offer K-8 Jet trainer. Even will prove more attractive with light attack role also


----------



## The Eagle

New World said:


> @Windjammer @The Eagle @Zarvan @Bratva
> sir, is there any plan to convince South Africa to train African pilots on JF-17 instead of mirage F-1, which they are currently using for pilot training and weapon testing..



Just wait for the availability of JF-17B.


----------



## New World

Hamoon said:


> Instead of advance jet we could offer K-8 Jet trainer. Even will prove more attractive with light attack role also




sir, SAAF is training the other African air forces on mirage F-1 and if F-1 is being replaced with JF-17 than those airforces will be training on JF-17 and will buy JF-17 eventually..

an other thing is that we will be able to integrate more South African weapon, radar and sensor on JF-17.


----------



## LadyFinger

I wanna buy one for my personal use.


----------



## Windjammer

IHS.com Products Advertise Client Login




Africa Aerospace & Defence 2016
*Pakistan flight in force [AAD16D3]*
*Don Henning*
16 September 2016






Visitors to AAD are being treated to the aerial prowess of the Pakistan Aeronautical Complex Mushshak, a light, robust primary flight trainer and utility aircraft, whose display includes deliberate spinning.

PAC (Hangar 7, Stand CE12) entered the field of maintenance, repair and overhaul (MRO) of aircraft in the early 1970s, as well as components of Chinese origin for the Pakistan Air Force. PAC subsequently moved towards MRO of Mirage III and V aircraft.

In the field of aviation manufacturing, PAC progressed from the manufacture of the Mushshak and Super Mushshak aircraft for primary training to the Karakorum-8 (K-8) advanced jet trainer. The Super Mushshak is a powerful two-/three-seat trainer with a more advanced avionics package. The K-8 has a multi-role mission capability including air-to-air and air-to-ground weapon delivery.

Today, PAC has advanced technology to design and manufacture the multi-role JF-17 fighter aircraft and upgrade the avionics of fighter aircraft. The JF-17 Thunder is a new-generation single-seat multi-role light fighter with high manoeuvrability and beyond visual range capability. It has a long-range operational radius and advanced aerodynamic configurations.

The PAC contingent at AAD is headed by chairman Air Marshal Arshad Malik.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

